
Ask HN: As someone who turns 26 in a few days, I would like to ask - yasbhagchandani
What is something you know now, that you wish you had known in your mid-20&#x27;s?
======
badrabbit
“The best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago. The second best time is now.”
– Chinese Proverb

------
kp1
better association of people. read books about leadership, self-improvement.

------
jstewartmobile
Intensity. Whatever gifts you have, without intensity, they are being
squandered.

------
dylanhassinger
start a blog

